# Bought a range finder.



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Now that sounds like a fun new toy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes it is! It is really going to help us figure out how far they are going and at what distance they are having troubles.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can you tell us which one you bought? The ones I was looking at were all about $450-$500, too rich for my blood!
I'm really bad at estimating distances, too. Dan will run Tito over 200 yards, and I think it's about 100....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would also like to get a rangefinder and am interested in which one you bought.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is one on sale at Cabelas. $149
I use one like it for bow hunting and it works well.

Cabela's: Bushnell® Bowhunter Chuck Adams Edition Rangefinder


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We bought ours at Gander Mountain. It has a mail in rebate of $50.00 right now. 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Redfield-Raider-550-Rangefinder&i=444273

There are probably better ones out there but like Barb stated they are WAY to rich for my blood. I like this one it is very easy to use and goes up to 550yrds.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

"We bought ours at Gander Mountain. It has a mail in rebate of $50.00 right now. "



Thats a good buy for anyone looking.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! I will take a look at it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I decided I have to have one....Bass Pro Shops has them for $179.99, but I'm sure they'll honor Gander Mountain's price of $169.99. I printed the rebate form, so I'm ready to go.
(I just happen to have a $150 Bass Pro gift card burning a hole in my pocket, that's why it has to come from Bass Pro!)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Darn they are expensive. Especially the Leica, Leupold and Swarovski. I am curious how they actually compare - sometimes (few times) just because they cost more it does not necessarily mean they work better.


----------



## Wgfnfr1 (May 26, 2020)

congratulate me, I bought ATN Auxiliary


----------



## Simon555 (May 26, 2020)

Rangefinders are a really cool thing to have. It makes it much easier to make a shot when you are hunting. My son is starting to hunt and I want to buy a rangefinder for him. I was looking for hunting rangefinder online and I found one on ATN. They have some cool stuff on their website and for really good prices. Soon we will go hunting and I will gift it to him. I was thinking of buying a scope for him also from the website and I probably will. They have cool HD scopes that are capable of streaming and making HD video and I know that he likes that.


----------

